# Why not this motor?



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it's BLDC vs Induction and the controls to power them. Looks good but Perm Mag motors have limits with the Perm Mags. Best is full induction. No magnets to worry about. but the Perm mag motors look pretty good to me. That one looks very nice. Who makes controls for these?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

RPM looks a bit sluggish. Might as well just do DC Series. Most will do 5k rpm. 

Pete


----------



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

gottdi said:


> RPM looks a bit sluggish. Might as well just do DC Series. Most will do 5k rpm.
> 
> Pete


Compared to the HPEV the RPM is comparable but the available torque is double at startup. I would think this would be optimal for acceleration. Additionally most transmissions would be happy not going over 5,000 rpm avoiding vibration and coupling alignment problems. This drive system is offered through Current EV Tech but I found I way to get one for a grand cheaper.

Additionally, this system has regen capability and could be be more efficient at regen than Azure's AC system? I am looking for something with regen and good acceleration.


----------



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

gottdi said:


> I think it's BLDC vs Induction and the controls to power them. Looks good but Perm Mag motors have limits with the Perm Mags. Best is full induction. No magnets to worry about. but the Perm mag motors look pretty good to me. That one looks very nice. Who makes controls for these?


The drivetrain is offered from Unite Industries;

http://www.cn-dcmotors.com/index-1.html


----------

